# bluey pics,lets see some variety



## richardsc (Sep 18, 2007)

id love to see what blueys every one keeps,u can add stumpys to,any species or subspecies
starting with northerns,nt type and kimberley northerns


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

heres my 2

Salazarr (male)







un-named (female) any suggestions.... ive been callign her salazarrs wench
she didn't seem to happy with getting her photo taken





cheers
H.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

lol at wench,he looks to be a qld eastern,nice pics mate


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 19, 2007)

Zarah??


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

richardsc said:


> lol at wench,he looks to be a qld eastern,nice pics mate


 

yeah hes gorgeous he reminds me of a fat man in a hawian shirt. so lazy and laid back... loves to get scratched ion the head to. though both have jsut recently come out of brumation and im trying to get them to eat more cause they are looking a little scrawny to me. 

but yesthe boiy was my first reptile. so he ahs that above my snakes

am looking forward to others photos

zarah could be a possibility i tend to take a hwile to choose names


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

ok easterns time,i just got a stunning looking new one,its belly and tail are all black,ill get pics soon,anyways,first 2 are wild easterns from my yard,3rd is my green phased male


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

richardsc said:


> ok easterns time,i just got a stunning looking new one,its belly and tail are all black,ill get pics soon,anyways,first 2 are wild easterns from my yard,3rd is my green phased male


 

very nice and i canwait to see pics of your new boy i bet you were excied when you first saw it


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

blotcheds,southern and victorian high country alpines


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

richardsc said:


> blotcheds,southern and victorian high country alpines


 

you are turning me green with envy


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

hmmm centralians now,one of my faves,though im partial to the kimbeleys and blotches to,damn it,im partial to all of them,lol


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

westerns


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

rugosa asper


----------



## jordo (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice pics so far 
Here's a shot of one of my favourites.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

shes stunning jordo,like my girl after she sheds,gotta love the vic alpines,like the jungle carpet of blotchies,thanks for sharing,is that the girl that had babies last season


----------



## jordo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, that pic was taken while she was gravid.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

hey have you guys had any problems sexing your blues, because i jsut started and i sexed my boy correctly and went out to buy a girl and sexed her correctly. everyone seems to think its so hard yet i am findign it quite simple. hahah or will it get harded thoguh all the adults i have seen it seems to be pretty obvious, well thats with easterns anyway, is it harder with the other species


----------



## firedragon (Sep 19, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> heres my 2
> 
> Salazarr (male)
> 
> ...


 what about rrazalas not very feminin but they sound ok when you say em 2gether salazarr & rrazalas


----------



## richardsc (Sep 19, 2007)

i find if u can see a few together its ok,adults are easier but different secies can be harder


----------



## bump73 (Sep 19, 2007)

here's one of buddah


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 19, 2007)

bump73 i love this pic


----------



## richardsc (Sep 20, 2007)

nice,guys,heres a couple more from today


----------



## richardsc (Sep 20, 2007)

kimberleys


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2007)

Some easterns from mornington peninsula, and a c/b blotched.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 20, 2007)

love the close up pic snakeman,thanks for sharing


----------



## -Peter (Sep 20, 2007)

I really love that form of blotched Baz.
green




horizontal stripes




red




Highplains form


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2007)

> I really love that form of blotched Baz.


She has a new home with Rosemary now, lucky girl.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 20, 2007)

nice ones guys,some great variety,love the washed out patterned eastern peter,and that little kimberley of your snakeman,very nice


----------



## dragons75 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Oscar*

Oscar my eastern bluey Think he will get a friend shortly


----------



## jordo (Sep 20, 2007)

Love the northern blueys 
Here's another blotchie...


----------



## jamesr (Sep 20, 2007)

eastern


----------



## zulu (Sep 22, 2007)

*re bluey*

Gday richard,heres a pic of one of the blotchys,its a young adult female blue mountains form.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 22, 2007)

Now enclosure pics


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 22, 2007)

have to love the blueys. For such simple reptiles they are very special to me


----------



## westernrocky (Sep 23, 2007)

*western blue tongue*

Just thought I would show you pic of my western bluey...I am also looking for a girl for him !


----------



## richardsc (Sep 24, 2007)

love your alpines zulu, and nice western u got there westernrocky,yep blueys get seen as a begginers lizard to much i think,overlooked for other species,but i love em,all ways had a soft spot for blueys,starting to get into them alot more now,thanks for sharing everyone,lots of nice blueys so far


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Bluey's are great. I love the dinosaur look about them.


----------

